# Something I whipped up (for Chuck lovers)



## Beeno (Jul 28, 2006)

Here is something I did at work about 5 mins ago. Nothing fantastic but it's MMA related 

Didn't have any cool fonts here to mess with. Let me know if you dig it


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm not a big Chuck fan or anything but thats pretty sweet man. Repped for letting everyone use it too


----------



## Beeno (Jul 28, 2006)

I can hook us up some Nick Diaz things, but I can't use pics in my sig unfortunately. If you find me some good quality pics of Diaz, I'll whip you up one.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Beeno said:


> I can hook us up some Nick Diaz things, but I can't use pics in my sig unfortunately. If you find me some good quality pics of Diaz, I'll whip you up one.


A wallpaper for my desktop would be sweet


----------



## IowaMFSFan (Nov 10, 2006)

Thats nice of you Beeno


----------



## Beeno (Jul 28, 2006)

No prob. I don't care who uses my stuff. Some day I'll get around to making more. I didn't realize that's not a very good dimension for a sig banner (stupid square, whoops.)


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Thats a sweet banner. I really dont know how you guys do that but Im very impressed. repped.:thumbsup:


----------



## Beeno (Jul 28, 2006)

Tomorrow I'll resize it to a banner size if you guys want it for a sig.

Suggestions on other people I'll do the banners. It helps to have good quality pics so if you stumble across them, send em my way and I'll hook you up!


----------

